# wyndham class action suit



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2012)

news to me!

http://www.insidethegate.com/gateho...aign=Feed:+insidethegate/IgKT+(The+GateHouse)


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2012)

Isn't this the law suit that a litigious TUG member whose name starts with "S" was trolling for awhile back, under at least one assumed name?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2012)

no idea TBH...certainly hope not.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 24, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> news to me!
> 
> http://www.insidethegate.com/gateho...aign=Feed:+insidethegate/IgKT+(The+GateHouse)



Thanks for the post.  The link did not specifically indicate that it was a class action suit and what the permaters of the class are.  Does anyone know?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> no idea TBH...certainly hope not.



I am quite sure he was contacting people about a lawsuit against Wyndham - just like he did with the RCI lawsuit.  I believe he was looking for his piece of the pie.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks for the post.  The link did not specifically indicate that it was a class action suit and what the permaters of the class are.  Does anyone know?



Did you click on the "Learn More" link in the article?


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 24, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Did you click on the "Learn More" link in the article?



Thanks, the provided the information was what I was interested in.  One heck of a lot of properties are listed on a wide range of isses that appear directly or indirectly on TUG.  I can see why someone might want to Trol the data base.  Even though the Wyndham Resorts I own at made the list (all of them) and some of the one I regularly stay at, I will pass for the time being. I saw this one coming on the intentional infliction of emotional distress.  I figured this one would show up sooner or latter in a broad based lawsuit againt Wyndham.  I do not think Wyndham will change it's ways, just a cost of doing business for them.

By the way, it did not even slow National Harbor down, it just stepped up massively their actions against my wife.  It appears they are going to crush negative comments made about them or else.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 25, 2012)

For those of you who find this thread interesting, you might want to check out web site "mywyndhamlawsuit.com" 

It is maintained by James F. Faucett, a former salesman who opened a help raped Wyndham owners business! 

Unfortunately,  just checked and it is temporarily down like Wyndham Forum but should rise again!

As another poster mentioned Wyndham considers legal expenses a better way to deal with problems than concerned owners relation operation with real authority. While there are impossible to please people,  Wyndham's failure to maintain good relations with even its VIPs is surprising. They did not learn owner/customer  relations from WalMart or Bloomingdales!

I suspect there are several lawsuits filed, but Wyndham will not settle unless a confidently agreement is signed. I know a gal down the road in Colorado Springs did file a pro se suit in District Court and won or settled. However, she cannot even speak the word Wyndham today!


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 25, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> ... I suspect there are several lawsuits filed, but Wyndham will not settle unless a confidently agreement is signed. I know a gal down the road in Colorado Springs did file a pro se suit in District Court and won or settled. However, she cannot even speak the word Wyndham today!



Probably settled.  If this were a win, it probably would be public record.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sure this will end just as well as all of the other recent suits in this space...which is to say the lawyers will get paid, and not much else.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 25, 2012)

*WorldMark Grand Elk*

As a WorldMark owner I found the second article on the referenced page most interesting.  It talks about a restart of construction on the WorldMark Grand Elk resort in Granby, Colorado.  That project was shuttered a few years back and I did not expect to see it return to life in the WorldMark family.  Interesting development, we'll have to wait and see if it proceeds to completion.


----------



## mshatty (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't be surprised if the Granby resort ends up in Wyndham Vacation Resorts instead of Worldmark.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 25, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I'm sure this will end just as well as all of the other recent suits in this space...which is to say the lawyers will get paid, and not much else.



If it is a class action suit, that's exactly what will happen.  The attorneys will get their fees in the millions, and the named plaintiffs (you and me) will get a couple of coupons.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 26, 2012)

mshatty said:


> Don't be surprised if the Granby resort ends up in Wyndham Vacation Resorts instead of Worldmark.



According to this local newspaper article it will still be a WorldMark resort. The article reports a projected opening before the end of the year.

http://www.skyhidailynews.com/article/20120326/NEWS/120329961


----------

